# How old would you say you looked?



## Stehay (Nov 15, 2016)

Im 23 but reckon i could pass for 17/18.


----------



## weepete (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm starting to look my age (36). It's rather depressing.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 15, 2016)

Stehay said:


> Im 23 but reckon i could pass for 17/18.


When I was 16 , I could get served in pubs but my friend who was 21 could not.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 15, 2016)

I look my age: a devastatingly handsome 63.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 15, 2016)

Look or Feel?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2016)

Last time I looked, it was old.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 15, 2016)

Old enough to know better, but too old to care.

Photo of the Month -- Nominate; Vote; Save a Puppy!
Tired of the same old routine?  Enter the Sm4him Memorial Monthly Photo Challenge


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 16, 2016)

Yesterday a little girl asked me if I was the granddad of my daughter ... thank you!


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2016)

Now 65 years old - I look pretty much as old as I am.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 16, 2016)

My 5 year old is pretty convinced that I am about, 100.

But I would like to think I look somewhere in the neighborhood of 219,000 hours old.

really though, I don't mind. Im looking forward to grey hair!


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 16, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Im looking forward to grey hair!



I went grey at 40 so my 6 year old has not seen me with another color...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 16, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Last time I looked, it was old.


yeah but your camera looked brand new.


----------



## ashleykaryl (Nov 16, 2016)

I quite like this site where you can upload a picture of yourself and receive an answer about how old you look. I like it because it said I looked 12 years younger than the reality. How old do I look?


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 16, 2016)

*How old would you say you looked?*

*Funny how no pictures have showed up yet. So I shall discount any age post prior to this one.
I believe I look my age of a 13yr old boy on a 45yr old body.



 *


----------



## Piccell (Nov 16, 2016)

I am timeless.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 16, 2016)

Says it all


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 17, 2016)

Look younger than my actual age...according to Methuselah.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 18, 2016)

I feel older than dirt, and am sure I look like it at 62 years old.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 18, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> *Funny how no pictures have showed up yet. So I shall discount any age post prior to this one.
> I believe I look my age of a 13yr old boy on a 45yr old body.*


Not a chance I'm posting a picture. And you don't look a day over 14. 

I look ancient. Between the wrinkles and the grey hair.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 18, 2016)

For me it's gotta be the 52 year B-cup sissy boy man boobies....


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 18, 2016)

I stopped having birthdays at 29.  So I'm 29.
Of course, I forgot what that was ... I think it was when Kodak originally incorporated themselves, and the caveman invented fire.


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 18, 2016)

Stehay said:


> Im 23 but reckon i could pass for 17/18.



Age is in the mind, and I have never had a mirror strong enough to see my mind.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 18, 2016)

I usually don't look like my  age,but some days when I do, I look like an antique with cob webs.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 18, 2016)

Interesting topic. I'm trying to convince my 75 year old friend to do a portrait. On thanksgiving I will try this on an 84 year old friend as well. I must be getting old.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm Asian.  I look younger than my age


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmmmm - with or without make-up, a good hair day and some flattering lighting?


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 30, 2016)

52, people say I look 45, but I feel 80.


----------



## kid vishus (Dec 6, 2016)

47, been told I look 35, but I am pretty sure they were incapacitated on recreational pharmaceuticals at the time, and most of the time feel like what I think 75 must feel like.


----------



## LG1981 (Dec 10, 2016)

35 and I guess I look to be in my late 20's, but some days I feel a million.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 10, 2016)

I look old enough to be offered the senior discount.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Dec 10, 2016)

People used to always tell me how young I looked. I think it was mostly because I'm short and have a baby face. However, now that I've had two kids, no one tells me that anymore...instead they just tell me I look tired...


----------

